# Vs Wood Elves



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

I plan on playing a small game (about 1200) against wood elves and I want to see what good tactics there ate. I'm playing tomb kings so if there is anything good I'd appreciate the help


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

well it depends on what he has in his army, I would consider flaming weapons for those Dryads, Treekin or Treemen if he has any.

The main strength of the wood elf army is mobility as they can move and shoot without penalty. Also once your units are within half range then all hits are at strength 4!!

Most elven armies will have a solid core of glade guard (which have no armour save) so will attempt to use lore of life to offer regen, ward or recoup lost wounds. Also if you see wardancers try and take them out early.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Big blocks of TK archers, especially if one has the banner of eternal flame (assuming TK can take common magic items) will shred WE. They can't take being shot at: they normally re;y on long range, skirmishing, cover and tricks to avoid getting killed... but TK ignore all that.

Stay at ~24" range. It does you no good to get closer, while the WE will be at a disadvantage. I would start by killing their glade guard, then move onto waywatchers/wardancers to get easy VP.

You can also have a little fun with them: if they take a machine gun lord (which many WE do) with arcane bodkin, bow of loren and alter kindred then you are laughing. Sure they have a 5 shot lord that ignores armour saves... but you can also shoot him dead in 1 turn. The model normally survives by being hard to hit, not strong armour... so TK can just send a round of arrows his way and laugh (he cannot join units at all: as soon as he gets his 5th shot he loses the ability. If you see someone shooting 5 shots from inside a unit they are cheating).
Personally I have started to sacrifice his 5th shot so I can stay withint a unit: 4 shots isn't too bad, and is nice when he actually lives long enough to use them.


----------

